# the warriors



## jrk (Oct 7, 2005)

anyone seen this film?its a walter hill directed film from 1979.the remake is due out in cinemas next year.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 7, 2005)

The one about the street gangs? Yeah, it's something of a cult classic. It's funny in a way. Cheesy as hell too. 

"Warrioooooooors, come out to play-ee-aaaaaaaaaay!!"


----------



## evangilder (Oct 7, 2005)

I enjoyed it. It is pretty dated now and it was pretty cheesy, but I did like it. I remember that scene, NS.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 7, 2005)

Remember the gang called the Baseball Furies? They all dressed in baseball uniforms and carried bats, and wore make-up like KISS wannabes.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 7, 2005)

Oh yeah, I forgot about those guys. That was a litle bizarre!


----------



## Medvedya (Oct 7, 2005)

Oh that! Why on earth didn't they just pool what money they had and just get a cab home?


----------



## evangilder (Oct 7, 2005)

Cause then the movie would be a short film!


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 7, 2005)

I thought that baseball gang was funny 

)


----------



## Medvedya (Oct 7, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> "Warrioooooooors, come out to play-ee-aaaaaaaaaay!!"



I have that stuck in my head now!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 7, 2005)

Medvedya said:


> Oh that! Why on earth didn't they just pool what money they had and just get a cab home?


Too obvious. 
It would have been a very short movie I think.


----------



## Medvedya (Oct 7, 2005)

Unless they stopped for chips on the way.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 8, 2005)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 8, 2005)




----------



## Pisis (Oct 8, 2005)

Gangs, huh?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 8, 2005)

Check out this site. They even have a forum.

http://warriorsmovie.co.uk/


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 8, 2005)

That movie is one of my favorites, and I'm looking foward to seeing the new release.... Long Island filmography at its finest....

Ive dressed up as a Furie for Halloween several times....


----------



## evangilder (Oct 8, 2005)

You would have been the biggest furie, Les!


----------



## Pisis (Oct 9, 2005)

Uh, I think I'd run on my fastest...


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 9, 2005)

There was nowhere for the Warriors to run... They're on the beach, and have been running and fighting all night....

And they're on thier home turf....


----------



## Pisis (Oct 10, 2005)

I didn't see the movie but did those two scrawny guys fought those 100+ guys with coldsteel weapons...?


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 10, 2005)

No.... There is more to it than that, and no, they didnt fight those guys.... Its the end of the movie and the bad guys got what was coming to them in the end for killing Cyrus...


----------



## Pisis (Oct 10, 2005)

I hope they got it in my local video rental store


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 10, 2005)

I consider it to be one of my favorite movies... Although slightly cheesey, the story and acting, as well as the severe violence, make it worth the rental price....

Anyone remember the movie Death Race 2000, with David Carridine as Frankenstein, and Sylvester Stallone as Machine Gun Joe???


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 10, 2005)

I remember Death Race 2000. My buddy borrowed his brothers 1970 Superbee 440, and we went to a drive in.

I still chuckle at some of the scenes like those guys "playing chicken" by jumping into the manhole and then pulling the cover closed.

)

)


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 10, 2005)

Great Stuff.... Getting points for running over civilians in a cross country race....

Absofu*king Brilliant!!!


----------



## trackend (Oct 10, 2005)

I've got Death Race 2000 on DVD Les Own Pit crew kill and nurses behind the hedge got me creased up I read once that the fastest any of the cars went during filming was 45mph.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 10, 2005)

Is that the flick where Stallone runs down the patients in the hospital zone? That was a cool movie, in a sadistic, freakish kinda way. Loved it.


----------



## trackend (Oct 10, 2005)

Thats the one Skimm  they wheel out the patients into the road and Carradine swerves behind the hedge where the nurses are hiding and you hear loud screaming and see loads of nurses flying up in the air from the back of the foliage  and at one point a racer backs over his own pit crew for extra marks.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 10, 2005)

God I forgot all about those nurses. lol....


----------



## trackend (Oct 10, 2005)

Heres a connection between aircraft and Death race 2000 (Carridines character is Frankenstien)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 10, 2005)

Death Race 2000 eh...this sounds intriguing...


----------



## jrk (Oct 17, 2005)

just going back to the warriors the baseball furies were brought about by the director walter hill,s 2 favourite pastimes.his favourate band were kiss and his sport erm..........................oh yeah baseball  

as for the warriors movie site you,ll find i,m in there under the sudenom of vermin 76 with over 200 confirmed kills.........sorry posts to my name


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 17, 2005)

I bought the DVD of Death Race 2000 for £3 on Amazon, looking forward to seeing it later this week...


----------



## Pisis (Oct 17, 2005)

anyone seen "ALi" with Will Smith so far?
and anyone seen "Hooligans" ("Football Factory")?


----------



## plan_D (Oct 17, 2005)

I have The Football Factory on DVD.


----------



## Pisis (Oct 17, 2005)

good one, although quite simplified, but still good


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 17, 2005)

Boy CC, are u in for a treat.... 

They just showed The Warriors on TV this weekend in conjunction with the Playstation game previews.... What a great movie.... Gonna be a cool video game as well I think...

Kinda curious as to what the directors cut is gonna provide us when it releases... Any word on whats included on the DVD jrk????


----------



## jrk (Oct 18, 2005)

apparently les theres not much being added from all thats been mentioned.i think theyre trying to keep everything low key so it stays a suprise for viewers until it comes out.


----------



## jrk (Oct 19, 2005)

on the warriors the directors cut theres 7 extra scenes and 4 featurettes


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 19, 2005)

Excellent, thx...


----------



## jrk (Oct 20, 2005)

no worries.and i,ve even changed my avatar for the occasion.i,m buying the game tomorrow and the dvd next week.christmas has come early for me this year


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 20, 2005)

I beat ya to it copycat............


----------



## jrk (Oct 20, 2005)

who do you think prompted me to do it


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 20, 2005)

Hehe....


----------



## jrk (Oct 21, 2005)

i just bought the game today and i,ve been glued too the floor i,m a severe addict


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 22, 2005)

jrk, your siggy is huge...


Death Race 200o is funny shit


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 22, 2005)

Yes they are on both accounts CC......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 22, 2005)

"Is that a Grenade?" "Yes, A hand Grenade.."


----------



## jrk (Oct 22, 2005)

sorry guys i dont have any avatar shaping equipment on my computer.

thing is do you like the avatar though


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 22, 2005)

Here is one for you then jrk http://www.irfanview.com/index.htm the download is less than 1MB too and it does resizing for you.


----------



## jrk (Oct 23, 2005)

thanks gnomey much appreciated.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 23, 2005)

No problem jrk.


----------

